# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم

## KINGPARSA

سلام دوستان 
من امسال تو کنکور ۴۰۱ قبول شدم و میخوام بعد از دانشگاه دوباره اگه شد کنکور بدم ولی نیاز به ترمیم معدل دارم و نظام قدیم هستم دیپلم سال۹۶  و پیش دانشگاهی سال۹۷ هستش و برای ترمیم ظاهرا گفتن که فقط میتونم تو ترمیم سال ۱۲ شرکت کنم و همون رو ارسال میکنن برای سنجش اگه یه زمانی کنکور دادم حالا سوال من این هست که برای سال ۴۰۴ یا ۴۰۵ که گفتن هم نمرات سال دهم و یازدهم ملاک هستش ولی آموزش و پرورش و بزرگ سالان گفتن که من فقط سال ۱۲ میتونم شرکت کنم. آیا فقط سال ۱۲ برای من ملاکه و نمرات سال های دیگه ملاک نیست؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

> سلام دوستان 
> من امسال تو کنکور ۴۰۱ قبول شدم و میخوام بعد از دانشگاه دوباره اگه شد کنکور بدم ولی نیاز به ترمیم معدل دارم و نظام قدیم هستم دیپلم سال۹۶  و پیش دانشگاهی سال۹۷ هستش و برای ترمیم ظاهرا گفتن که فقط میتونم تو ترمیم سال ۱۲ شرکت کنم و همون رو ارسال میکنن برای سنجش اگه یه زمانی کنکور دادم حالا سوال من این هست که برای سال ۴۰۴ یا ۴۰۵ که گفتن هم نمرات سال دهم و یازدهم ملاک هستش ولی آموزش و پرورش و بزرگ سالان گفتن که من فقط سال ۱۲ میتونم شرکت کنم. آیا فقط سال ۱۲ برای من ملاکه و نمرات سال های دیگه ملاک نیست؟


کلا وقتی دهم و یازدهم نمرات نهایی نداری قطعا و مسلما نمیتونن نمرات غیرنهایی هماهنگ کشوری رو ملاک قرار بدن. در کنکور فقط سابقه تحصیلی میتونه لحاظ بشه که امتحانات هماهنگ کشوری باشه

----------


## Sheishei

> سلام دوستان 
> من امسال تو کنکور ۴۰۱ قبول شدم و میخوام بعد از دانشگاه دوباره اگه شد کنکور بدم ولی نیاز به ترمیم معدل دارم و نظام قدیم هستم دیپلم سال۹۶  و پیش دانشگاهی سال۹۷ هستش و برای ترمیم ظاهرا گفتن که فقط میتونم تو ترمیم سال ۱۲ شرکت کنم و همون رو ارسال میکنن برای سنجش اگه یه زمانی کنکور دادم حالا سوال من این هست که برای سال ۴۰۴ یا ۴۰۵ که گفتن هم نمرات سال دهم و یازدهم ملاک هستش ولی آموزش و پرورش و بزرگ سالان گفتن که من فقط سال ۱۲ میتونم شرکت کنم. آیا فقط سال ۱۲ برای من ملاکه و نمرات سال های دیگه ملاک نیست؟


منم نظام قدیمم خیلی دوست دارم دوباره شرکت کنم ولی از درسای نظام جدید میترسم الان فکنم دو ساله ک با خودم کلنجار میرم سر این موضوع و میگم خب میخونم برا ارشد ولی بازم ب دلم نیس🥴😖

----------


## jallad

سطح سوالات امسال سختن یا اسون ؟

----------


## Biomedical Eng

اصلا درس های نظام قدیم دیگه وجود ندارند که ازشون سوال طرح بشه و بتونین امتحان بدین

----------

